# Amazing Acoustic Guitar!!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

My 710 was recently surfing facebook when one of her friends sent her a video of an acoustic guitarist.

Her words to me were "your going to want to listen to this!" so thinking it would be some of her pop crap I was a little reluctant to say the least!

Anyway, I listened and was absolutely blown away. I have put in 3 of what I consider to be the best videos, but there are a lot more!
















Enjoy!

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW... that's freaking awesome


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

He's exceptional.

I'm envious of anyone with a level of guitar skill. Particularly someone this good.

I keep trying but i'll never be any good.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Brilliant.


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, he's very good - of course if you wanted to, I think you can have a Skype guitar lesson with him for $75 per hour!

The guitars he plays are very nice, made by a Stonebridge, who are a Czech company and part of the Furch brand - I think he's got a signature model now as well according to their website, with a cedar top and rosewood back and sides (I think) which gives it that lovely projection and the warm sound.

Sorry guitar-nerd. :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

That guy was brilliant.


----------

